# Urgent Advice Needed



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

me and my friend just came to madrid today from Ireland, hes got a job here, he needs NIE, social security and bank account sorted for tuesday when he is due to start work!!! they insist he must have this stuff

so he paid a solicitor 600 euro to try to get it sorted out quickly and we came out early as well, the social security is sorted, but its looking like the NIE is going to be awkward, we are in madrid thats were he has got the job, we really need to get his NIE for tuesday, i was wondering if any of you know a way of fast tracking this? a friend suggested to go to a rural city outside of madrid were it is instant by walking into a police station as madrid is long wait with lots of ppl looking, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tommyjr said:


> Hi,
> 
> me and my friend just came to madrid today from Ireland, hes got a job here, he needs NIE, social security and bank account sorted for tuesday when he is due to start work!!! they insist he must have this stuff
> 
> so he paid a solicitor 600 euro to try to get it sorted out quickly and we came out early as well, the social security is sorted, but its looking like the NIE is going to be awkward, we are in madrid thats were he has got the job, we really need to get his NIE for tuesday, i was wondering if any of you know a way of fast tracking this? a friend suggested to go to a rural city outside of madrid were it is instant by walking into a police station as madrid is long wait with lots of ppl looking, any help would be greatly appreciated!


The speed of getting an NIE is dependant on the area, I don't know for Madrid. 600 euros is scandalous... you can do these things yourself, but in my experience of helping people and knowing many gestorias that do this the going rate is between 50 and 100 euros.

Some places do offer appointment service and issue it on the day but i don't know where, others will help I am sure... If you have paid a solicitor though, what has he/she said? For 600 euros I would expect it to be sent to you on a private jet! In my experience a Gestor is better than a Solicitor... they get things faster but that usually extends to cue jumping and not the actual process... processes are processes... but surely for 600 euros the solicitor will tell you exactly how what and when?

Bank account is easy... even with no NIE or resident permit you can get a non resident account at any bank the same day. Many, (bancaja, Sabadell etc) offer English service too. Change it to residents account once your friend is resident to save fees.

Social security number can be obtained in a day once you have NIE but your employer should be abel to get their gestor to sort this for you.

In my experience round here though all NIE applications take 1-2 weeks. Anyone know of fast places near madrid?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tommyjr said:


> Hi,
> 
> me and my friend just came to madrid today from Ireland, hes got a job here, he needs NIE, social security and bank account sorted for tuesday when he is due to start work!!! they insist he must have this stuff
> 
> so he paid a solicitor 600 euro to try to get it sorted out quickly and we came out early as well, the social security is sorted, but its looking like the NIE is going to be awkward, we are in madrid thats were he has got the job, we really need to get his NIE for tuesday, i was wondering if any of you know a way of fast tracking this? a friend suggested to go to a rural city outside of madrid were it is instant by walking into a police station as madrid is long wait with lots of ppl looking, any help would be greatly appreciated!


Not sure how he got a SS number without an NIE number, or why he paid a solicitor 600€????? 

The only way I know of getting an NIE number is to go to the national police station/foreigners office and making an appointment or waiting to see the people in their who will take details and issue you with one. then you need to take that number to the INEM office and they will issue you with a SS number - it sounds easy enough, but it can be complicated by queues and not having your necessary paperwork - passport, rental agreement - photocopies etc. but if you are insistant that you need it quickly they may do it. If you have to queue for a few hours then so be it as long as you get the number in the end

jo xxx


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

damn wish we had knew all this before we decided to jump on a plane and he gave up his job in ireland, i work online so its ok for me but hes up ****s creek if not sorted in time..... yea the solicitor told him basically call back tomorrow and your ss number will be here but she gave no time frame at all for the NIE


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You may find that if you have an appointment, then that is good enough! We found this when we first arrived - everyone knows you have to wait months so everyone seems to accept it.


A lot of the foreigners offices have now been centralised - that is, they are no longer with your National Police station. Our closest one is now Valencia and covers much (if not all) of the province.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tommyjr said:


> damn wish we had knew all this before we decided to jump on a plane and he gave up his job in ireland, i work online so its ok for me but hes up ****s creek if not sorted in time..... yea the solicitor told him basically call back tomorrow and your ss number will be here but she gave no time frame at all for the NIE


Something sounds very fishy to me. You cannot get SS without NIE (unless your lawyer is doing something I don't know about). The order of things is


NIE
Residencia (Maybe same time as NIE) but for this you need proof of adress (and in some areas for NIE also)
Social Security

Where is this solicitor? Spain or Ireland?

I know in the UK an EU person can work pending getting their NI number by using the application reference as a temp number, maybe they can in Spain but certainly not something I have heard of. And for 600 euros... maybe its genuine but it all smells strange to me!:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Something sounds very fishy to me. You cannot get SS without NIE (unless your lawyer is doing something I don't know about). The order of things is
> 
> 
> NIE
> ...


Agreed!! I couldnt even get my SS when I had lost my NIE certificate eventho I had a photocopy of the original

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Something sounds very fishy to me. You cannot get SS without NIE (unless your lawyer is doing something I don't know about). The order of things is
> 
> 
> NIE
> ...


Don't forget Padron which would be after the NIE and/or after SS.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Don't forget Padron which would be after the NIE and/or after SS.


indeed, we must not forget the pardon, although for the purposes of this post, the OP needs to just get the NIE & SS numbers for the job, so its not so urgent but equally as important... hmmm... thats a point... can you get SS without pardon? I think so, not sure though!


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

oh lord when it rains it pours! the solicitors is here in madrid its called braxton law and tax


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need the residencia which usually comes with the NIE on the same certificate. the padron is when you sign to say where you are living and I dont think thats important at this stage. I got my job without it!

Jo xxx


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

this is crazy we were in her office a few hours ago and she was certain tomorrow she could give him the SS number but was not sure on time frame for NIE but said she was pushing it


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tommyjr said:


> oh lord when it rains it pours! the solicitors is here in madrid its called braxton law and tax


well for 600 id be on the phone to them asking everything, and hw they are getting SS with no NIE and when the NIE will happen... but I understand that now it cannot be done with power of attorney, and your friend will have to go himself to apply... i think this is now the case always. Has your friend been to the foreigners office and presented his papers?

maybe this abogado knows what she's doing and its all fine  (expensive though!) I would be asking how they justify this!


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

yea he did give her power of attorney before we got here, we even offered more money if she can sort it in time as an incentive ya know


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tommyjr said:


> yea he did give her power of attorney before we got here, we even offered more money if she can sort it in time as an incentive ya know


Sadly you can't rush the system and no lawyer can either. I was told you can't do POE now, interesting if you can! So maybe all is sorted and fine!


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

hmm yea i guess tomorrow is another day! thanks for the help guys, we will see what happens tomorrow with the SS number and will go sort the bank account now we know we can without NIE, hopefully his new job may take a bit of sympathy and let him start wile waiting on the NIE to be sorted if its going to be longer than tuesday....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tommyjr said:


> hmm yea i guess tomorrow is another day! thanks for the help guys, we will see what happens tomorrow with the SS number and will go sort the bank account now we know we can without NIE, hopefully his new job may take a bit of sympathy and let him start wile waiting on the NIE to be sorted if its going to be longer than tuesday....


Good luck! Do let us all know what happens tomorrow! Check with the employers also, maybe the lawyers can write a letter explaining he is an EU citizen, application is a formality and pending... maybe work!


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

cheers yea we will be trying any angle tbh i dont want to go back to bleak ireland just yet lol will update ya's tomorrow and thanks again!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here all that is required for a soc. sec. number is passport & Padron.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with everyone it all seems a bit fishy that this solicitor is asking 600e, but it also seems a bit strange that the employer would withdraw the job offer if all this is not sorted out by Tuesday.

I would go to the solicitor's office, in person, first thing tomorrow and see exactly what the situation is. I would not even waste time phoning them.

Although the system seems to vary from place to place, I thought it was pretty definite that you had to present yourself at the Police station/ Foreigners office to get the NIE number and residencia - maybe you have to make an appointment for this in some places - but in most places you just have to queue in the street about 7.00am. I'd ask the solicitor what the procedure is in Madrid - so you can do it on Friday morning if necessary. You need to have originals and photocopies of documents with you - passport definitely - and other things which they could remotely ask for such as rental agreement, contract of employment, etc. You also need to have completed the Application Form before you go - has the solicitor done this with your friend? If not you can download a copy from this website. have a look anyway at the threar for NIE's etc just to help you know what should be happening.

Bank should be easy. We originally opened a non resident account for my daughter. just walked in off the street to a Solbank branch (now Sabadell, I think). All that was required was a passport and something showing your UK address - i.e a bank statemnt from the UK. That was it, no problem!

Once she started work, the employer gave my daughter a form, and directions for where to go, to sort out the SS. I was under the impression that the employer would have to provide some of the details for the SSapplication.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I live in a town near Madrid. I had to get my Certificado de Registro, which shows the NIE number in another town because as someone else has said, these services are centralised and not all police stations can do it. I had to wait 2 weeks to get this.

I haven't read all the posts, but it seems strange that the employers are putting all this pressure on you to get this done by Tuesday. Are they Spanish? Do they live in Spain? Is the job kosher?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

According to this there are only 2 places where you can do this in madrid city. I thought there were more??
Pgina oficial de la DGP-Comisara General de Extranjera y Fronteras


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Here all that is required for a soc. sec. number is passport & Padron.



They most definitely wouldnt let me have an SS number without seeing the original copy of my NIE/residencia! I had a full blown row with them, cos all I had was a photocopy of the original. They made me go to the police station to get the photocopy signed and legalised!

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Here all that is required for a soc. sec. number is passport & Padron.


... and you can't get on the padron without an NIE and/or residencia - so we go 'round in circles again!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's the info on the padron, which is not the subject of this thread, but useful nontheless

_You don’t have to own your house to register, just have an address where you habitually live, no matter whether you are the owner, you rent, or live with family or friends. Nor is registration a long drawn out registration process. Simply go to the padrón office of your town hall and fill in the form they provide. Take along official identification, such as a passport, and also your NIE or residence certificate/card, a recent utility bill in your name, and the deeds to your house or a copy of your rental contract. Although you may have to return to collect your certificate, the actual registration is completed all on the same day._
_ Some town halls in the Balearic Islands make a small charge for issuing a ´Certificado de empadronamiento' (e.g. 1.20 euros in Palma de Mallorca)_

Registering on the Padron

Basic info about the NIE can be found here (in Spanish)
Número de Identidad de Extranjero (NIE) - Ministerio del Interior


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's the info on the padron, which is not the subject of this thread, but useful nontheless
> 
> _You don’t have to own your house to register, just have an address where you habitually live, no matter whether you are the owner, you rent, or live with family or friends. Nor is registration a long drawn out registration process. Simply go to the padrón office of your town hall and fill in the form they provide. Take along official identification, such as a passport, and also your NIE or residence certificate/card, a recent utility bill in your name, and the deeds to your house or a copy of your rental contract. Although you may have to return to collect your certificate, the actual registration is completed all on the same day._
> _ Some town halls in the Balearic Islands make a small charge for issuing a ´Certificado de empadronamiento' (e.g. 1.20 euros in Palma de Mallorca)_
> ...


And also worth mentioning that a padron has to be kept up to date if you want to deal with official bodies. A year old padron often wont get you anywhere, you'll probably need one that is less than 3 months old.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I smell a rat.
Charging 600 euros is a rip-off. We got our NIE and Rsidencia after waiting less than an hour. I think it cost 10 euros to get something or other stamped.
It's also my understanding that you must present yourself in person at the Foreign Police Dept.
If you think about it, how else can your identity be verified? When we were waiting to get our NIE etc. we were amused to see people who had brought a lawyer along to 'help'. They got no preferential treatment and the officials spoke perfect English so that was money wasted.


But if you can get someone to hand over 600 euros ...maybe I should think of a career change...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> And also worth mentioning that a padron has to be kept up to date if you want to deal with official bodies. A year old padron often wont get you anywhere, you'll probably need one that is less than 3 months old.


Good point!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I smell a rat.
> 
> It's also my understanding that you must present yourself in person at the Foreign Police Dept.
> If you think about it, how else can your identity be verified?
> ...


And another good point!

I believe this is true - can anyone confirm?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And another good point!
> 
> I believe this is true - can anyone confirm?


This is what I believed. Before I came to Spain I looked at getting a lawyer to do it for me, but they said that my identity had to be verified in front of a notary and as I was in the UK this would need a hague apostle to legalise it. Since I have heard that you must now attend personally. Either way, a Solicitor in Spain is not given the same regard as they are in the UK and especially when it comes to identity purposes usually only a notaries stamp is accepted!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I smell a rat.
> Charging 600 euros is a rip-off. We got our NIE and Rsidencia after waiting less than an hour. I think it cost 10 euros to get something or other stamped.
> It's also my understanding that you must present yourself in person at the Foreign Police Dept.
> If you think about it, how else can your identity be verified? When we were waiting to get our NIE etc. we were amused to see people who had brought a lawyer along to 'help'. They got no preferential treatment and the officials spoke perfect English so that was money wasted.
> ...


An NIE to my knowledge your representative can get for you. A certificate of registration on the foreigners list (what is generally called residencia) you have to attend yourself, it cant be done for you.

When I had my NIE done for me I was charged €50 by the local solicitor. Considering you will have to attend at some point for the residencia its a hell of a lot of money to pay.

Having said all that the NIE is actually placed on your foreigners certificate now, so maybe you will have to attend for both anyway!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> An NIE to my knowledge your representative can get for you. A certificate of registration on the foreigners list (what is generally called residencia) you have to attend yourself, it cant be done for you.
> 
> When I had my NIE done for me I was charged €50 by the local solicitor. Considering you will have to attend at some point for the residencia its a hell of a lot of money to pay.
> 
> Having said all that the NIE is actually placed on your foreigners certificate now, so maybe you will have to attend for both anyway!!!


This must depend on areas, as I said I know you COULD get a representative to do it, but when I have been with people recently you see all the Gestorias and they always have the clients with them. Maybe different areas have different rules?

When I first came and went autonomo my Assesoria got my SS number for me so I know representatives can do that. That only took a day and he charged me the big fat fee of zero because "it's only a 10 minute job and we go all the time".

Either way... how anyone can justify 600 euros to get a SS & NIE number is beyond me. Clearly if they are legitimate then they are taking advantage of someones lack of understanding and level of urgency!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> This must depend on areas, as I said I know you COULD get a representative to do it, but when I have been with people recently you see all the Gestorias and they always have the clients with them. Maybe different areas have different rules?


I think thats possibly because most people get them when they first arrive, and lets be honest its a bit of a trauma going to some of these places, especially if you have little or no language ... also maybe they are getting residencia. As you say though, I guess its down to local habits


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> I think thats possibly because most people get them when they first arrive, and lets be honest its a bit of a trauma going to some of these places, especially if you have little or no language...


When we first arrived here, we employed a gestor because our Spanish was limited at that time (and in Granada, the majority of officials do not speak English), and we did not know where half the places where we needed to go and what to do where.

We paid our gestor 100 euros, and for this he helped us with the NIEs, Residencia, Padron, Notary visits, Town Hall visits, Architects visits, and took us to a local bank where the manager speaks English.
He also drove my husband around to many different dealerships when he was looking for a car and gave us a guided tour of Granada city, Alhama de Granada and Loja.
He even accompanied me to the local health centre and translated for me when I went down with gastro enteritis after cleaning my teeth in the local water.
That 100 euros was very well spent.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> ... how anyone can justify 600 euros to get a SS & NIE number is beyond me. Clearly if they are legitimate then they are taking advantage of someones lack of understanding and level of urgency!


When we bought our house here in 2005 a well-known London firm of solicitors were charging £250 each or £400 for a couple for NIEs. Pure coincidence, I'm sure, but one of them wrote many books and articles about how to move to Spain - complete with dire warnings about excessive bureaucracy, unhelpful civil servants and inevitable long delays. 

All they did was hire a local solicitor to do it, pay them 50 euros or thereabouts, and pocket the rest.


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

hey guys,

so today was another disaster, went to that banca sabadell and they wouldnt open non resident account without nie or some paper work from police, we have been told la ciaxa will do it we going there tomorrow...

the lawyer came back with the ss number so thats done but she said the earliest apointment she could get for an NIE number is the bloody 18th of april!!!! pretty much at our wits end now to be honest

Edit: the worst part is those bloody lawyer was paid to get this done quicker and now it looks like shes longer! as most people have said at the longest 2 weeks for NIE


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

tommyjr said:


> hey guys,
> 
> so today was another disaster, went to that banca sabadell and they wouldnt open non resident account without nie or some paper work from police, we have been told la ciaxa will do it we going there tomorrow...


When we opened our account with La Caixa we had to produce our NIEs.....


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

ah really? typical this seems to be a pattern with spain one person tells us one thing, one person tells us another and then the actual fact is something different again lol


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tommyjr said:


> ah really? typical this seems to be a pattern with spain one person tells us one thing, one person tells us another and then the actual fact is something different again lol


If you open a resident's account you need an NIE as the bank has to pay tax on any interest you earn on your accounts, and the NIE is basically your tax ID number. If you open a non-resident's account you usually just need a passport. But different banks have different policies.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

How can you get a Seg. Soc. number without a NIE??????
You need both Residencia and NIE to get a Seg Soc number surely?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

tommyjr said:


> ah really? typical this seems to be a pattern with spain one person tells us one thing, one person tells us another and then the actual fact is something different again lol


Sorry.
Just warning you in case that turns out to be the rule followed by the particular La Caixa bank you go to.

I'm hoping things work out ok for you and sorry i cant be of more help.


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> How can you get a Seg. Soc. number without a NIE??????
> You need both Residencia and NIE to get a Seg Soc number surely?


well he got is SS number today so i aint sure, his work has told him to go to the police station near calle orsense, yea turning out to be a lot of hassle and its frustrating with the language barrier with us both having no spanish language skills


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> How can you get a Seg. Soc. number without a NIE??????
> You need both Residencia and NIE to get a Seg Soc number surely?


 Just because you may be working for a spanish company doesn't necessarily mean you are a resident .

" You can obtain the social security card from any SS office with your original passport and a copy and you will need to fill out a form and show some ID and proof of residence. "

Spanish Social Security card for expatriates


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

tommyjr said:


> well he got is SS number today so i aint sure, his work has told him to go to the police station near calle orsense, yea turning out to be a lot of hassle and its frustrating with the language barrier with us both having no spanish language skills


Well, as difficult as you find it without much Spanish language, it looks like you need to try and help yourselves because your solicitor ain't.

Go to the police station tonight, ask if it is the right place. Take a print off of the official info from Pesky wesky which certainly seems to state quite clearly the location of the two places you can go for NI. Hopefully someone at the Police station will set you straight on where to go.

Get up at the crack of dawn tomorrow, join the queue and hope you get the NI straight away as most people seem to do, or at least get the appilcation processed ready to collect in two weeks - or even just an appointment before April.

Of course, you wil need to take the completed application form (download from this website), photocopies of documents, etc - all as I mentioned last night. Have a good read through the thread so you are fully prepared and understand the procedure- i.e. queue, get a number, go inside with documents, wait half hour, get another number, go to a bank, pay your 10 euros, go back and get NI - basically we just did whatever everyone else semed to be doing!

It really is not that hard, we managed quite easily last year with basically no Spanish, definitely no solicitor - couple of hours -10euros - job done. All we did was get info and application form from this website. Filled in the form with some help from google translate and google map for where to go.

If you don't succeed, you can try the other office on Pesky's list on Monday morning.

At worst you'll know you've done all you can. At best you'll either have or be in the process of getting the NI - and you'll be perfectly entitled to demand a large refund from the solicitor


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> Well, as difficult as you find it without much Spanish language, it looks like you need to try and help yourselves because your solicitor ain't.
> 
> Go to the police station tonight, ask if it is the right place. Take a print off of the official info from Pesky wesky which certainly seems to state quite clearly the location of the two places you can go for NI. Hopefully someone at the Police station will set you straight on where to go.
> 
> ...


I'd go along with that except there are sub zero temperatures in Madrid tonight:scared:!! As there are in many parts I understand and a tremendous snowfall in Catalonia.

Alternatively, get a Spanish speaker to phone 010 to find out where a EU citizen can go in the city of Madrid to get an NIE, what you need etc. It's a 24 hour service run by the Town Hall of Madrid. They should be able to tell you.

Sorry, I forgot about that before 

PS One of the reasons that you get a different story from everyone is that things change from one area to another, time frames change considerably, the place where you do things can change also and about a million other things, so it really can be a different story depending on who you talk to.

Some people know zilch it has to be said too!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'd go along with that except there are sub zero temperatures in Madrid tonight:scared:!! As there are in many parts I understand and a tremendous snowfall in Catalonia.
> 
> Alternatively, get a Spanish speaker to phone 010 to find out where a EU citizen can go in the city of Madrid to get an NIE, what you need etc. It's a 24 hour service run by the Town Hall of Madrid. They should be able to tell you.
> 
> ...


Ah, they are from Ireland and well used to the cold!

That phone number definitely seems worth a try though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

010 is a number you can dial for info about all sorts of things in Madrid, where to park, tax issues, where is my nearest health clinic, what number bus do I need to catch to go to ABC, do I report this to the police or the guardia civil, etc, etc.
It's also 010 in Bilbao.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Madrid no longer offer a walk in service for the NIE, appointments are ALWAYS necessary !! You must telephone to make the appointment, I phoned last March and my appointment was June 30th but perhaps they have shortened the waiting time by now (yeah, right)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Madrid no longer offer a walk in service for the NIE, appointments are ALWAYS necessary !! You must telephone to make the appointment, I phoned last March and my appointment was June 30th but perhaps they have shortened the waiting time by now (yeah, right)


It makes more sense to me. It helps to cut down on useless queues. I used to have to get up at 5:30 to get down to Madrid for about 7:00 to wait in a queue where you might or might not get a number to be seen that day. And I had to get someone to look after my daughter, but others would be in the queue with all their kids 'cos they had no one to leave them with. It's a bit more civilized now that I go to a nearer station and get an appointment, so things do get better slowly. Having said that, there are now less civil servants, so...


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

hey guys, 

i wanted to thank you for the help and give you an update maybe it will also help someone in the future in the same position.....

we spent another few days running round in circles and yesterday was crunch day as he started work today, we ran around again with the wrong papers from a to b to c and got no were again...

then his boss from the new job pointed out the email she sent weeks ago, basically all we had to end up doing was making apointment for getting UE which the solicitor done when she made the meeting on the 8th of april i told you about, so we printed out the ceritficate UE that showed that appointment in april, he then downloaded an EX-15 form i think it was, filled this in went to police station got another form to pay fees, went to bank paid fees then back to police station with UE appointment, filled out EX-15 & paid fees form, they then gave him his NIE he could use now until the appointment in april!

so all the running around we did like crazy and it was pretty straight forward in the end up and all at the last minute! he text saying he got into work with 3 minutes to spare lol


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tommyjr said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i wanted to thank you for the help and give you an update maybe it will also help someone in the future in the same position.....
> 
> ...


I think that was effectively what I said in post #5 - make appointment and this should (might) be OK.

Well done anyway


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

tommyjr said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i wanted to thank you for the help and give you an update maybe it will also help someone in the future in the same position.....
> 
> ...



Tommy 

So glad your friend got the NI sorted out! What's the UE, though?

Can I just ask, are you not getting yourself sorted out with a NI, etc. too?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tommyjr said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i wanted to thank you for the help and give you an update maybe it will also help someone in the future in the same position.....
> 
> ...


:doh:
You can tell your friend
Always, always, always read the emails from your new boss, before you go running around a city you don't know trying to do paperwork in a language you don't understand

PS thanks for getting back to us, but an UE?!?!?!?


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

brocher said:


> Tommy
> 
> So glad your friend got the NI sorted out! What's the UE, though?
> 
> Can I just ask, are you not getting yourself sorted out with a NI, etc. too?


i'm really not even sure what the UE thing was it seems to have been just a certificate to say he has a date for apointment for the NIE, what they gave him today i think was called an NID like a temp number until april 

Well i have not really thought about getting one, I work online doing SEO my clients are all over the world but my banking still is all done through paypal to my irish bank so don't see why i'd need anything here at the moment being self employed


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tommyjr said:


> i'm really not even sure what the UE thing was it seems to have been just a certificate to say he has a date for apointment for the NIE, what they gave him today i think was called an NID like a temp number until april
> 
> Well i have not really thought about getting one, I work online doing SEO my clients are all over the world but my banking still is all done through paypal to my irish bank so don't see why i'd need anything here at the moment being self employed


The main reason is that (by law), you must submit tax returns if you work whilst being resident in Spain. Also, as a self-employed (autonomo) in Spain, you must be registered as such and pay SS contributions etc.


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

yea i don't think ill be doing any of that, I could hop to another country in 2 months who knows, but thanks for the info


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tommyjr said:


> yea i don't think ill be doing any of that, I could hop to another country in 2 months who knows, but thanks for the info


Jet setter! so where do you file your taxes? ireland?


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

yea ireland  well i'm 23 and just got good at this stuff hence the travelling now, so have not really had the tax man come knocking yet


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tommyjr said:


> yea ireland  well i'm 23 and just got good at this stuff hence the travelling now, so have not really had the tax man come knocking yet


You might be a jet setter, but if you need streetlights to get around in the dark, prefer the older members in your family or adopted country to receive a pension rather than curling up under a bridge, and if you walk on pavements rather than air, a contribution to the taxes somewhere along the line would be nice.


----------



## tommyjr (Feb 1, 2012)

oh yea i agree, i will surely pay taxes when i'm in a position to I'm not quite the jet setter yet  i've always worked 9-5 and paid a lot of tax so i'm well used to that this is all new so its the last thing i'm thinking about also have you seen how they have left my country? they are taxing having us to have a ****e now! so yea i have my views on the whole tax thing, anyway gracias


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tommyjr said:


> oh yea i agree, i will surely pay taxes when i'm in a position to I'm not quite the jet setter yet  i've always worked 9-5 and paid a lot of tax so i'm well used to that this is all new so its the last thing i'm thinking about also have you seen how they have left my country? they are taxing having us to have a ****e now! so yea i have my views on the whole tax thing, anyway gracias


Well, glad to hear you've paid taxes in the past!

I have my views on taxes too. I pay about 260/ 275€ a month for the priviledge of being self employed (which is a flat rate) and then 15% tax on my earnings. I don't agree with the flat rate system, but it's what's in place here so...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tommyjr said:


> they are taxing having us to have a ****e now! /QUOTE]
> 
> Thats Ryanair not the government!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> tommyjr said:
> 
> 
> > they are taxing having us to have a ****e now! /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

I worked and paid taxes in Spain until 2007, I don't ever recall having a social security number, just a NIE. Is this a new thing?

I started work before having a NIE and in Barcelona it just takes max. 20 minutes queuing to get it.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mike kelly said:


> I worked and paid taxes in Spain until 2007, I don't ever recall having a social security number, just a NIE. Is this a new thing?
> 
> I started work before having a NIE and in Barcelona it just takes max. 20 minutes queuing to get it.


To pay tax you have to have a SS number... perhaps your employers got it for you!


----------



## AlexNYC (Aug 2, 2017)

Always best to go to a little town





tommyjr said:


> Hi,
> 
> me and my friend just came to madrid today from Ireland, hes got a job here, he needs NIE, social security and bank account sorted for tuesday when he is due to start work!!! they insist he must have this stuff
> 
> so he paid a solicitor 600 euro to try to get it sorted out quickly and we came out early as well, the social security is sorted, but its looking like the NIE is going to be awkward, we are in madrid thats were he has got the job, we really need to get his NIE for tuesday, i was wondering if any of you know a way of fast tracking this? a friend suggested to go to a rural city outside of madrid were it is instant by walking into a police station as madrid is long wait with lots of ppl looking, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

